

Get ready for 'Objectify a Male Tech Writer Day' - mikeleeorg
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57565446-1/get-ready-for-objectify-a-male-tech-writer-day/

======
choxi
"Awesome Android app article from that hunky Seth Rosenblatt! @cnet."

...I appreciate the goal, but this might not have the effect she was
intending.

------
jimzvz
Tech writers seem to spend more time writing about themselves than time
writing about technology.

------
cousin_it
I agree with kchoze's comment there.

